# Two books by piano masters on piano playing.



## AmateurComposer

One of the books is "*Piano Technique*" by Walter Gieseking and Karl Leimer.

The other book is "*Basic Principles in Pianoforte Playing*" by Josef Lhevinne.

I am curious to know the opinion of piano players about the content of these books and would appreciate notes and comments in comparison with own playing experience.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I own the first book.

I should probably read it.


----------



## Rasa

There's a contradiction somewhere in spending time reading about technique instead of working on it.


----------



## AmateurComposer

Rasa said:


> There's a contradiction somewhere in spending time reading about technique instead of working on it.


Where is the contradiction? Both are for improving playing technique. It is a matter of balancing the time between these two learning alternatives.


----------



## Rasa

Except reading doesn't improve your technique.


----------



## AmateurComposer

Rasa said:


> Except reading doesn't improve your technique.


Granted. Reading, by itself, does not improve one's playing technique. However, reading about the technique of a master, studying it and learning its details is an important educational exercise which may lead to improvement in one's playing technique.


----------



## Rasa

Sounds like a bit of a dodgy statement, seeing as apart from a few basic techniques that you need to learn, learning them is a highly personal process entirely custom to your physique.


----------



## AmateurComposer

Rasa said:


> Sounds like a bit of a dodgy statement, seeing as apart from a few basic techniques that you need to learn, learning them is a highly personal process entirely custom to your physique.


Well, you are entitled to your opinion.

As for me, I do not feel that comfortable belittling like that the works of masters like Walter Gieseking. After all, they spent their time writing these books which you do not have the time to read, and, as piano performers and piano teachers they believe that they can provide benefit to the piano students reading their books.

So, it is their opinions against yours.


----------

